# [solved]_xcb_unlock_io _xcb_lock_io: libxcb 1.4 Upgrade

## markusk21

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche meine 2 Rechner wieder zum Laufen zu bringen, mit wenig Erfolg, wie ich sagen muss...

Ich bekam immer die Fehlermeldung libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to '_xcb_lock_io'

und bin beim googlen auf die Anleitung http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

gestoßen, die ich versuche zu befolgen.

Allerdings komme ich nur bis Punkt 3, genauer Listing 3.1. Hier gibt er mir eine ellenlange Liste an geblockten Paketen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --oneshot $(for i in x11-proto/ x11-libs/libxcb x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext \
> 
>            x11-libs/libX x11-libs/xcb-util x11-libs/cairo \
> ...

 

Die Ausgabe von xcb-rebuilder.sh habe ich wegen der Länge hier: http://nopaste.com/p/aAIkBngbo

Ich habe versucht die Abhängigkeiten von Hand aufzulösen, indem ich alle genannten 4.5.2er Paktete maskiere, aber da sind dann ganz schnell andere Pakete betroffen, die auch schon installiert sind!

Hat da jemand einen Ansatz, der mir das vereinfacht oder vielleicht sogar erspart? Ich wollte eigentlich nicht meine halbe Kiste downgraden...

Vielen Dank schon mal für jeden Hinweis!

P.S. mich hat auch gewundert, das auf meinem kleinen Rechner ohne kde4 so hohe Paketnummern gebraucht werden.Last edited by markusk21 on Thu Oct 22, 2009 5:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Ich habe versucht die Abhängigkeiten von Hand aufzulösen, indem ich alle genannten 4.5.2er Paktete maskiere, aber da sind dann ganz schnell andere Pakete betroffen, die auch schon installiert sind!

 

Wenn "die anderen" weitere Qt-Packages sind, dann schau mal was da kommt

```
eix -C x11-libs -s "qt-" --installed
```

Diese musst du ab der Version 4.5.2 (temporär bitte) über package-mask blocken. Danach dein xcb-update. Jetzt Block entfernen und Qt aktualisieren.

----------

## markusk21

Hmm, mir ist jetzt nur noch skype in Erinnerung geblieben - ist das qt?

Aber ich werde es so oder so mal probieren, morgen.

Ich melde dann den Erfolg...

----------

## few

Wozu werden eigentlich news items geschrieben?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Du hast wenigstens zwei davon verpasst. Den xserver upgrade guide und den qt 4.5.2 guide.

----------

## markusk21

Also es läuft - wie oben genannt, die Pakete maskieren und (!) die jeweiligen 4.5.1er Versionen installieren.

Dann das xcb-update, und  *Quote:*   

> # emerge --oneshot \
> 
> $(for i in x11-proto/ x11-libs/libxcb x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext \
> 
>            x11-libs/libX x11-libs/xcb-util x11-libs/cairo \
> ...

 

Dann qt deinstallieren, und die Maskierung entfernen und dann den ganzen Rest

----------

